

Why won't my favicon work? - BillScheurer

My favicon does not work.<p>Here is the URL: http://goodspotting.karmakorn.com/<p>Here is the &#60;link&#62; statement in the &#60;head&#62;:
	&#60;link rel="icon" type="img/x-icon" href="http://www.karmakorn.com/goodspotting/favicon.ico" /&#62;<p>It does not work with either the subdomain or the directory version of the path.<p>Color me frustrated &#38; confused.
======
makecheck
The web page is using frames.

If you try to view the page's frame in its own window, the favicon will show
up.

